# Summerville, GA 2 White Males Cruelty Case



## Dirisha (Nov 20, 2011)

These two dogs are from a cruelty case.The dogs were emaciated and the smaller one had an embedded collar that has been removed and has completely healed.

These dogs are believed to be brothers and they are nice boys and absolutely stunning.

Please email me at [email protected] if you can rescue these two boys and help them find wonderful forever homes.

Thank You!

Kimberly Murphy
Animal Advocates of Chattooga County
Volunteer
[email protected]


----------



## SophieGSD (Feb 6, 2012)

Omg, I wish I could. =C I only live about 20 minutes away.
I'll cross-post and advertise.


----------

